# Lonely ferret



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all. We'very had 2 ferret girls for 5 years now, but last weekend our older girl Kerry (a rescue) had to be PTS. I'm now worried that Elaine, who is 6, will not be happy on her own as they have been friends since she was just 7 months old.

Do you think she would be happier with a new friend?
If so, would she like a baby friend or an older friend, perhaps another rescue?
Where would we go about finding a friend, rescue or baby?
How should you introduce them?
I just don't know what to do for the best.
We got Elaine from a friend who no longer lives here and Kerry from a rescue centre which has closed down and I don't know where to start!!

Thanks 

Em x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you sadly lost one of your ferrets. I'm a novice to the species so wouldn't like to offer advice, but I'm sure @Frolicking Ferrets will be along soon to help you. Shes a star on this section


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.

This happened to my ferret when she was in the rescue centre before I brought her home. Her friend died suddenly. Since then the rescue centre and myself have been unable to match her with any other ferrets. If she sees another ferret she completely flips out. Lots of poop and fur flying!! I've given up now and It's not fair on Frankie. She gets plenty of attention from me and my flatmate and she seems happy enough on her own.

I've not got masses of experience with ferrets but If you are wanting to find a friend for her I would recommend taking her to a rescue centre if you can find another one near by. They will be able to help match you to the right ferret and they can be introduced on mutual ground. They will make sure you have the right match before letting you take any home and you can always go back to them if you need help or support. If you were to go to a breeder or rehome privately you could end up with 2 ferrets that don't get along without being able to take one back. You also have the advantage of them being spayed and vaccinated etc....


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Kerry 

Because of Elaine's age, she's not likely to accept another ferret if she hasn't been socialised with any other ferrets except Kerry, if she hasn't been socialised with others then you may want to go to a ferret show and see if someone will let her socialise with some of their ferrets to see how she is with ferrets that she doesn't know....... If someone is wanting to get their ferret or ferrets socialise with other ferrets, I let them socialise them with mine as they're very accepting and welcoming to other ferrets. 

A ferret similar to her age or has a steady temperament would be best suited for Elaine as she probably wouldn't want a young excitable ferret bouncing all over her.
Where abouts are you located?


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

HI - and thanks for the replies everyone.

I'm in east yorkshire - just outside of Hull. But I'm really struggling to find a rescue centre nearby.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

HI - and thanks for the replies everyone.

I'm in east yorkshire - just outside of Hull. But I'm really struggling to find a rescue centre nearby.


Double posted - doh!!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't know of any rescues that way, it may be worth checking the British ferret club website for rescue near you, they've got a rather long list.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I live near York and I visit the one in Huddersfield. Quite a nice drive and the Lady there is lovely!!! I think the only other one I could find was the Hull one (now closed) or one up in Northumberland.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Were the RSPCA putting provisions in place when the Hull one closed? I'm sure I saw something on Facebook about the owners helping set something else up? Hmm.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SarahBugz said:


> I live near York and I visit the one in Huddersfield. Quite a nice drive and the Lady there is lovely!!! I think the only other one I could find was the Hull one (now closed) or one up in Northumberland.


Is the lady Sara? I've spoken to her over the phone - she really is lovely. Had we not seen Jango in the free ads we intended to drive over to Prospect rescue for Sara to match Loki up with a friend. I believe she said they had 60 ferrets available for adoption I think most ferrets would find their perfect match there


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes that's the one! It really is a lovely rescue and Sara really is AMAZING! Well worth a visit!! You never know... you could end up with more than 2 ferrets  I help out there when I can. When my living situation was all up in the air in March she kindly had Frankie for me for a couple of weeks until I could persuade my new flatmate and landlord to let me bring her to the flat. I was in a really low place and she helped me.



noushka05 said:


> I think most ferrets would find their perfect match there


Ha ha tell that to Frankie! think she's destined to be a lone ferret. Sara tried everything before I adopted her from Prospect rescue. When I can find a new pet friendly place I want to start a second group of Ferrets.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SarahBugz said:


> Yes that's the one! It really is a lovely rescue and Sara really is AMAZING! Well worth a visit!! You never know... you could end up with more than 2 ferrets  I help out there when I can. When my living situation was all up in the air in March she kindly had Frankie for me for a couple of weeks until I could persuade my new flatmate and landlord to let me bring her to the flat. I was in a really low place and she helped me.
> 
> Ha ha tell that to Frankie! think she's destined to be a lone ferret. Sara tried everything before I adopted her from Prospect rescue. When I can find a new pet friendly place I want to start a second group of Ferrets.


I would LOVE to visit, though I probably would end up with a couple more ferrets! lol So it might not be wise I could tell just by speaking to Sara on the phone she was lovely, and you have just confirmed it. What a lovely, kind lady she is. I hope you're in a much better place now Sarah xx. Sara has asked me to keep her informed how Loki goes on with her spay - so i'll be speaking to her again soon. Probably over the weekend.

Trust you to have an awkward one I guess Frankie prefers your company to her own kind. Is she very affectionate towards you? I've been very surprised by how affectionate these little animals are.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely have an awkward one!!!

I wouldn't say she's affectionate as such. She's definitely got character!!!! She doesn't really like cuddles unless she's just woken up but wants to play all the time or go exploring round the flat. She's also quite nippy. It doesn't hurt but she loves sneaking up on you when your not looking.... nipping you on the back of the leg and running off chuckling and hiding under the sofa. She also loves toes!!! She really is lovely though I just wouldn't trust her around young kids etc... She doesn't nip me so much now... its mainly my housemate she goes after. I don't react anymore and put her in timeout but I think she just finds it funny chasing Hannah around. In my old house she used to pick on my cat a bit.

Her favourite toys are one of the cat danglers with a butterfly on the end and ping pong balls with the eyes on them! She loves her ping pong balls. When I'm cleaning her cage out I put her in my bath with about 12 and she has an awesome time bashing them around. 

She also refuses to eat properly. Won't eat raw meat and will only eat a certain kibble (really not a great one) and mainly cooked chicken. I've tried all sorts to improve her diet and get her eating raw and offal and whole prey etc... but she will only really eat cooked chicken. I gave her a baby chick once and she took it into her bed with her and cuddled up with it and went to sleep. I really wish I had taken a photo!

If you ever find yourself at the rescue centre make sure you get a cuddle with some of the chunky boys. Some of them really are like babies. So cute! They had an awesome one called Mr Snuffles.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I've only ever had 1 rescue ferret, he was called Snoopy and I ran into the middle of the road to grab him so he didn't get ran over by a bus that was coming. He obviously wasn't expecting to get picked up as he sunk his teeth into me straight away but that didn't bother me as I was more concerned with making sure he and myself didn't get squashed by a bus.
Snoopy was a fussy eater but would still eat some raw meats, never whole prey through.
Jasper was also a fussy and wouldn't eat any raw, whole prey or even cooked meat of any kind, he was what I call a "Kibbler" and would only eat James Wellbeloved which as you know isn't a good ferret food at all, especially now that it's been taken over by the people who make Mars chocolate. After 7 months, he was trying new kibbles without a problem and would eat cooked meat and some raw, organs and some whole prey....... So it is possible to get Kibblers to eat a natural healthier diet, just takes a lot of time to get there so don't give up trying to feed her a natural diet.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SarahBugz said:


> I definitely have an awkward one!!!
> 
> I wouldn't say she's affectionate as such. She's definitely got character!!!! She doesn't really like cuddles unless she's just woken up but wants to play all the time or go exploring round the flat. She's also quite nippy. It doesn't hurt but she loves sneaking up on you when your not looking.... nipping you on the back of the leg and running off chuckling and hiding under the sofa. She also loves toes!!! She really is lovely though I just wouldn't trust her around young kids etc... She doesn't nip me so much now... its mainly my housemate she goes after. I don't react anymore and put her in timeout but I think she just finds it funny chasing Hannah around. In my old house she used to pick on my cat a bit.
> 
> ...


Aw she sounds amazing - a little rascal!  I bet you never have a dull moment with her lol. I am off to the butchers today to see what new meats I can try for my picky one. She did manage to eat one chunk of lambs heart the other day, so things are looking up .

The chunky boys sound adorable - are they residents or are they up for rehoming?



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> I've only ever had 1 rescue ferret, he was called Snoopy and I ran into the middle of the road to grab him so he didn't get ran over by a bus that was coming. He obviously wasn't expecting to get picked up as he sunk his teeth into me straight away but that didn't bother me as I was more concerned with making sure he and myself didn't get squashed by a bus.
> Snoopy was a fussy eater but would still eat some raw meats, never whole prey through.
> Jasper was also a fussy and wouldn't eat any raw, whole prey or even cooked meat of any kind, he was what I call a "Kibbler" and would only eat James Wellbeloved which as you know isn't a good ferret food at all, especially now that it's been taken over by the people who make Mars chocolate. After 7 months, he was trying new kibbles without a problem and would eat cooked meat and some raw, organs and some whole prey....... So it is possible to get Kibblers to eat a natural healthier diet, just takes a lot of time to get there so don't give up trying to feed her a natural diet.


Gosh your scenario with Snoopy is a similar one to mine with Loki, only thankfully she didnt bite. I bet it hurt. What a lucky boy Snoopy was that day though 

IYO what is the best dry food @Frolicking Ferrets ? I feed Science Selective as it was all my local petshop had & I needed some straight away the day i found Loki. Jango came with a bag of hopewells, after trying hers he will no longer touch it lol. I've also tried them on My Maddog & Alpha ferret feast - they still prefer the Selective though.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Frankie eats Science Selective. Wont touch any other kibble.

I think most of them are up for adoption. There are a couple who are boarding but I've not managed to get down since March so really overdue a trip. If Frankie liked other ferrets I would honestly have a whole house full haha!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

As it is summer, and flies are attracted to raw meat and whole prey.... Well just anything natural that decays. My ferrets are back onto kibble and I feed them CSJ ferret kibble, Alpha ferret feast and Science Selective. CSJ is their favourite and they've always done well on it so that's what I feed the most when they have kibble, Alpha and Science Selective is are the only other two kibbles that they do well on but they favourite out of the 3 is CSJ.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SarahBugz said:


> Frankie eats Science Selective. Wont touch any other kibble.
> 
> I think most of them are up for adoption. There are a couple who are boarding but I've not managed to get down since March so really overdue a trip. If Frankie liked other ferrets I would honestly have a whole house full haha!


lol I never planned ANY ferrets. I found a stray, got her a companion - now even I wouldn't mind a houseful! 



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> As it is summer, and flies are attracted to raw meat and whole prey.... Well just anything natural that decays. My ferrets are back onto kibble and I feed them CSJ ferret kibble, Alpha ferret feast and Science Selective. CSJ is their favourite and they've always done well on it so that's what I feed the most when they have kibble, Alpha and Science Selective is are the only other two kibbles that they do well on but they favourite out of the 3 is CSJ.


So we all feed Science Selective lol I'm going to phone CSJ and ask them if they will send me a sample for them to try - it sounds a really decent food. I've been feeding my two raw meat, but it does worry me in this warm weather - particularly with hiding it all over the place! I've been giving it them at night, then going round the next morning looking to find any they have cached to throw away. The worry is I if I miss some & they eat it later. I think I might reconsider feeding them raw while its warm.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't feed raw or whole prey in the in the spring and summer at all unless I'm watching them with it or I'm clicker training them and using it as a treat, they have raw and whole prey during the autumn and winter.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your input folks.
Just to update you. We called the lady we originally got Kerry from to see if she knew of anyone who rehomed now as the RSPCA only have one male in.
And she was lovely. She still keeps ferrets and 'unofficially' sometimes rehomes one or 2. I told her of our predicament and she offered for us to bring Elaine to meet a few of her more mature girls and see if she got on with any of them. Well the long and short of it is we now have a new addition. A 4 year old sandy. We've named her Emily. She's a cutie!! And they get on tremendously <3


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats fantastic! I'm so pleased you've found Elaine a friend


----------



## binks_stinks (Apr 26, 2016)

CuteRotts said:


> Hi all. We'very had 2 ferret girls for 5 years now, but last weekend our older girl Kerry (a rescue) had to be PTS. I'm now worried that Elaine, who is 6, will not be happy on her own as they have been friends since she was just 7 months old.
> 
> Do you think she would be happier with a new friend?
> If so, would she like a baby friend or an older friend, perhaps another rescue?
> ...


 So sorry for your loss  It's never easy losing a family member. I hope that Elaine copes well & that you get the answer you need.

I, too, am considering getting a second ferret.. Binks is getting more and more lively, and we try to keep him stimulated and exercised as much as we can but when he's out for play time, he just constantly scratches the carpet at the door and I'm getting worried that he's bored  Maybe he's just a particularly lively & playful ferret?! Any ideas or advise? I just want him to be happy  x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

binks_stinks said:


> So sorry for your loss  It's never easy losing a family member. I hope that Elaine copes well & that you get the answer you need.
> 
> I, too, am considering getting a second ferret.. Binks is getting more and more lively, and we try to keep him stimulated and exercised as much as we can but when he's out for play time, he just constantly scratches the carpet at the door and I'm getting worried that he's bored  Maybe he's just a particularly lively & playful ferret?! Any ideas or advise? I just want him to be happy  x


Some are definitely more lively than others. Binks sounds very much like my Jango. Jango is so bouncy & playful, completely the opposite of our original ferret Loki. She is happy just plodding around or rolling around on her back! lol I got Jango as a companion for her & now I'm worrying she isn't playful enough for him! lol They aren't living together yet, as shes just been spayed, but I can't help thinking Jango would love a ferret to play with - Loki likes him now, but I think hes too boisterous for her. So I keep thinking should I get another? Will be very interested to hear any advice you receive.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Well we got Elaine a friend and I have to say it's the best thing we ever did. She's the happiest little ferret ever!
This is a video I've taken this afternoon - hope this works!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209968851643073


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

That's good news 

And @binks_stinks If he's a lively ferrets then a friend would be a good idea for him, all the war dancing that they'll do will tire them out a lot. As for the carpet, try sprinkling some black pepper into the carpet where he scratches it, should help deter him from killing your carpet.


----------

